# VPN establishment capacity disabled



## WishMaster (11.05.2018)

Привет, суть проблемы такова. Я подключаюсь по RDP к рабочему компьютеру, а оттуда через cisco anyconnect к другому ПК. Соединяться он отказывается и пишет:

```
VPN establishment capability from a remote desktop is disabled. A VPN connection will not be established.
```
Помогите с проблемой, почему не поднимается туннель
Вот скриншот ошибки кстати


----------



## Oleg75 (11.05.2018)

Это надо делать со стороны vpn шлюза. Там запрещено.

Настройте AnyConnect через ASDM


> connect to the ADSM > Configuration > Remote Access VPN > Network Client remote Access > AnyConnect Client Profile.


----------



## CheBuRek (11.05.2018)

настройка отключена у тех к кому подключаетесь. Нужно включить 
*AllowRemoteUsers:* настройка позволяет удаленным юзерам поднимать VPN.
*SingleLocalLogon:* Разрешает несколько удаленных подключений, но только один локальный вход в систему.


----------

